# Martin Air Resumes Direct Flights to Colombo



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

Martin Air, one of the leading European airlines has re-commenced direct flights to Colombo while describing Sri Lanka as one of the finest tourist destinations in the world.

Martin Air Senior Vice President Passenger Business Unit Sander Heijmans explaining the decision said that Sri Lanka is becoming one of the best destinations in the world the mainly because of its speedy post–tsunami reconstruction process in the hospitality industry.

“We are happy to be back in Sri Lanka and our main focus is to develop Colombo as our main destination in the region. Colombo is also a growing market and we see it as strategic point in reaching to other areas in the region. We will be operating two flights per week between Amsterdam and Colombo and will be increasing our frequency to three flights per week by December,” he said.

“On the other hand the travelers in the world have a short memory and they forget easily. Therefore, the tsunami effect is not going to be a barrier for tourists to come here,” he added.

Martin Air Inter Line Manager Emile Arnst said that Martin Air currently flies to 65 destinations. In the year 2002 Martin Air stopped its flights operating in Colombo after 9/11 and escalating costs due to high oil prices.


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

Great to hear


----------

